# 1st good find of the year!



## coldwater diver (Mar 26, 2019)

Never found a bottle with Roman Numerals MDCCCLXX, it translates into 1870.
Found diving last week. Very fancy bottle w lots of embossing. It reads
"The Great American Genuine Florida Water Prepared By Professor G.J.Byrne
New York Patented MDCCCLXX.


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 26, 2019)

Nice find. That is a neat bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 26, 2019)

Very cool!  That's a much nicer bottle than the standard Florida Waters.  Looks like it was either a very expensive product, or pretending to be.  I think the base is supposed to mimic the base to a crystal decanter, never seen that done on a bottle of that era before.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 27, 2019)

That's a beauty!


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for your comments, I found a link in Peachridge  Glass about the same Professor Byrne who made some very fancy bitters bottles.
I will have to go back and see if I can find one.
https://www.peachridgeglass.com/201...and-landsberg-some-highly-decorative-bottles/


----------



## goaliewb (Mar 27, 2019)

very nice!


----------



## Gunsmoke (Mar 27, 2019)

That's a very cool bottle! I agree with Canadian bottles. Most are much more plain. It's in great shape too. Freshwater dive?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2019)

coldwater diver said:


> Thanks for your comments, I found a link in Peachridge  Glass about the same Professor Byrne who made some very fancy bitters bottles.
> I will have to go back and see if I can find one.
> https://www.peachridgeglass.com/201...and-landsberg-some-highly-decorative-bottles/



Those are some real beauties!  I'd love to find one of those.  The thing I was most surprised to see on that page is the one with the porcelain stopper from Amanda Miller of Germantown PA.  Weirdest coincidence, I actually have one of Amanda Miller's bottles with that same stopper!  It's a standard Philly blob though, so I wonder if the stopper was actually used on the bitters.  I know bottles would sometimes be reused by different bottlers later in life but that's a pretty unusual one to be reused by a brewer who must have had access to plenty of other more conventional beer bottles.


----------



## zombiekiller75 (Mar 27, 2019)

Awesome Very Beautiful Bottle!!


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 27, 2019)

Canada, anything is possible our ancestors were for the most part frugal and practical.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 28, 2019)

*What a nice bottle!  *


----------



## klaatu (Mar 28, 2019)

Fantastic looking bottle. Very nice find!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 29, 2019)

Good find..is right! Wow. Never saw one of those before. Very ornate.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks for the nice comments. Hopefully I will find some amazing stuff this year to share. You just never know what is down under. May all the Hood Sarsaparillas be broken and all the pontilled bottles will be whole.


----------



## INSULATORBOTTLE (Apr 3, 2019)

Great Bottle!!! Love it!!! Congrats!!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 6, 2019)

Hey Kevin...
Glad to see that your hip replacement went well and that you are back in the water. Give me a call if you want some company. I'm not back in the water yet. I'm saving for a new wetsuit as the old one doesn't fit anymore. looking forward to getting back underwater. Take care
Wayne
Southern Maine Diver


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey Kevin...
Nice looking, fancy bottle! Congrats to getting out into the water early. Hope to chat with you soon.
Wayne


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 7, 2019)

That is an incredible bottle! I really like the fancy way they dated it.


----------



## Ace31 (Apr 7, 2019)

Great looking bottle, I've never seen one like that before.


----------

